# Front window rattle



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

Is anyone suffering front window rattles when their windows are rolled all the way up? This is happening on both of my front windows. Can only here it if the radio is off, so it isn't super loud- but its clearly there, especially on bumpy roads. If I blib the windows down even so much as a quarter of an inch, the rattle goes away. I'm planning on taking it to the dealer for a look (listen), but I thought I see here first if anyone has any input.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*raises hand*
got the good ole "could not reproduce" from the dealer


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*

I can definetely reproduce this in front of my dealer on command, so hopefully I won't get that run around. If i get any *reasonable* feedback from the dealer, I'll pass it on here.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_I can definetely reproduce this in front of my dealer on command, so hopefully I won't get that run around. If i get any *reasonable* feedback from the dealer, I'll pass it on here.

I'm going to the dealer that I bought the car from tomorrow for my 5k oil change and will see if they can reproduce the issue. Its very subtle and quieter than the squeak that I had on my old car but annoying since its a brand new Audi. I'd like it to be fixed, but at the same time, I don't want them to screw something up when trying to fix the issue. 
Dave


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Front window rattle (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_front window rattles when their windows are rolled all the way up? 

What do you think would cause a rattle with the windows tight to the seals? Isn't the window in a door frame all the way around? Should be best supported when closed.
What's the logic?
Sure it is not something other than the windows?


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Front window rattle (GTINC)*

I've had this exact same problem in my A4 Jetta. I think it's the rubber seal inner lining that has a metal piece... In colder weather the inner piece vibrates against the steel in the door. It's subtle, but annoying.
I'm sorry to hear that some A3s are plagued with this also.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Front window rattle (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_Sure it is not something other than the windows?

No. What I'm positive of is that the sound ONLY occurs when the windows are rolled up to their max setting. Infact, I've pretty much committed to rolling down my windows the slightest bit everytime I get in the car to make the sounds go away.

_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_I've had this exact same problem in my A4 Jetta. I think it's the rubber seal inner lining that has a metal piece... In colder weather the inner piece vibrates against the steel in the door. It's subtle, but annoying.

That sounds like a posible cause. I can't see inside the lining well enough to tell though. I don't know if its related to the cold or not. The problem started recently, but it could just be that the car has been driven longer, etc. The strange thing is that its BOTH sides- so I don't think it is something that fell out of alignment.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Front window rattle (bluely)*

I like to think of our buds in Europe as the test team - try this
http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbt...34043


----------



## westend (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Front window rattle (A3owner2B)*

welcome to the audi/vw world, rattles should be listed under standard features.


----------



## Christopher463 (Jul 16, 2005)

Kind of late, but...
On my previous car, a Nissan, I had the same problem. When the windows were up all the way they would rattle... so after having them open and using the auto-up feature, I would have to do that super quick tap of the window button to put the windows down a tiny bit but not let outside noise/air in.
I have NOT had this happen in my A3.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Christopher463)*

Does everyone with the problem have OPEN SKY?


----------



## scotchy (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Front window rattle (bluely)*

Did anyones dealer fix this yet? Just noticed mine doing it today.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Does everyone with the problem have OPEN SKY?

I do not have Open Sky. Someone attached a link below to a European forum. It took me a few days to get registered for that site (seems like a human being does the approval). The basic gist of that thread is that when your window closes tight, it runs into something hard up top. Someone suggested he had it have solved it by applying silicone to the door seals. (There's also a note that the spray on silicon is a banned substance in the US.)


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Front window rattle (bluely)*

I have the same problem.
I sprayed some silicone lubricant around the window seals, including the lower edge, and the rattle went away for a few months.
Now it's come back... time for a respray.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Front window rattle (QUATTR0)*

Where exactly did you spray the silicone? Was it where the window slides into? Or around the door frame?
Sorry to bring back an old thread. I noticed a few people having similar issues, too.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Front window rattle (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I have the same problem.
I sprayed some silicone lubricant around the window seals, including the lower edge, and the rattle went away for a few months.
Now it's come back... time for a respray.

I complained about same problem to the dealer, and dealer did the silicone spray procedure described. For the next 20K miles, every time I roll down the windows, the spray is smeared onto the window.
Yeah, the A3 interior may be award winning in terms of looks, but not in terms of squeaks and rattles, despite the liberally applied felt tape.


----------



## dbla (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Front window rattle (A3_yuppie)*

I just had the same exact issue fixed under warranty by the dealer. Had an annoying rattle coming out of my rear passenger door if the window was all the way up. As soon as I tapped the window switch to lower the window slightly, the issue went away.
The dealer ended up replacing a stripped screw in the door.
Don't have the exact details though since I didn't grab the paperwork from the dealer on the way out, but it is being mailed to me. 
I'll post up the details as soon as I have them if anyone wants them.
Alex..


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Front window rattle (dbla)*

I had the same problem on my old A3 2007.
Originally, dealer tried the silicone spray in the window frame. No help.
Tried the silicone spray on the upper outer edge of the frame..that helped. But not much.
Finally, they put a thin layer of an almost felt like material on the upper edge and it mostly eliminated the rattle. Even though it sounds like its coming from the window, I bet it's the same problem, and it is actually the door frame rubbing ever so lightly against the car frame.


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Front window rattle (TPE_A3)*

Could we convince you to take a picture? This solution sounds better than the grease/silicone spray so long as it doesnt effect the water sealing properties.
The door creaking is reminding me too much of my 20 year old corrado! The A3 is supposed to be a nice comfortable and quiet ride, not a rattle trap like the VW!
Thanks


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Front window rattle (sivart321)*

Hi Sivart,
I would take a picture but I have already sold my A3 because I was bitten by a 2008 TT bug. 
The issue is, despite what the dealer will claim, widely known. So well known in fact that the newest generations of Audi's don't have this door design. I'm not sure if the US has the new A4, but the door is different. On my TT there is no metal edge on the top of the windows, when you open the door, the window automatically slides down a few centimeters, and slides up when you close it. No rattles.
As for getting your A3 fixed:
a) the silicone will help...spray and reapply as needed
b) the fix they finally did for me after MUCH bitching and the sale of a TT hanging over their head (originally I was going to keep my A3 for my wife, but she rejected it..!) they finally set to work on fixing it. What they did was put a VERY thin piece of a "felt like" or almost rubbery material on the top edge of the door. It was very thin in order to make sure the door closed properly. Focus on the door frame/car frame area. I know, I could have sworn it came from the window too, but it's the frame.
The problem is not temperature related. My car is in Taiwan, damn hot all year round.
I think if you are insistent but kind with the dealer they can track someone who knows how to fix it. If I take my TT in, I will certainly ask if there is a write-up or anything about how they fixed it. As I said, it is a KNOWN issue and a candid dealer will tell you that you are NOT the only person hearing this rattle. (Yes, even though mine too initially failed to reproduce) 
I know it's a VERY frustrating problem.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

how much is TT in taiwan in USD? like $80,000?


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Front window rattle (TPE_A3)*

If you could give me some more details, I think I would almost prefer fixing it myself. The dealer hasn't been very helpful these days, and this is a cheap and easy fix that I would rather do on my own without taking it in.
Can you estimate the width and thickness of the adhesive backed strip? Was it felt or rubber? I'd guess 1" width and less than 1/32" thick? I am currently looking for some adhesive backed rubber from http://www.mcmaster.com but want to see exactly what they used on your car before buying anything to try myself.
I imagine it was placed on the black metal frame portion of the door that contacts the rubber seal on the door frame of the body? 
The noise definetly appears to sound more like a rubber on metal creaking than a rattle, and goes away when I open the door ever so slightly while driving! Rolling the window down a hair only helped tone down the creak a little. The rubber on metal creak was still very prominent, and was clearly coming from the door seal.
Thanks a lot for the help, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sivart321 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Front window rattle (sivart321)*

Also, which surfaces was the adhesive backed material applied to?
White, green or blue, or a combination of which?
I am hoping to make this easier on everyone. Whatever I end up buying, I will be sure to post the part numbers and results as soon as I have them.


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

TPSolid
Yeah, a TT in Taiwan is just over $80 000 with today's exchange rate. OUCH but worth it!
As for the door.
The material was very thin, and more felt like on the surface. It was affixed to the 'green' edge and ran the length of the top of the door. Unfortunately, I don't remember if it extended down the leading edge of the door or not.
If I'm nearby the Audi dealer I will ask them what they use. A VW dealer may also help, as many of their cars have the same door frame design.


----------



## yankees25 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (TPE_A3)*

Sivart - were you able to resolve the problem with felt or rubber tape? Wondering if that did the trick longer term than silicone spray.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (yankees25)*

anyone here fine a definitive fix?


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Front window rattle (bluely)*

Buy this product called Gummi Pflege made by 1Z and apply it to the felt lining that runs along the top of the door. I tried everything else and this was exactly what solved my "window" rattles.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Front window rattle (Vanquish)*

where can i get this from someone who speaks english?


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Front window rattle (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_where can i get this from someone who speaks english?


http://www.1z-usa.com


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Front window rattle (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I have the same problem.
I sprayed some silicone lubricant around the window seals, including the lower edge, and the rattle went away for a few months.
Now it's come back... time for a respray.

That's what the dealer did for me and it did fix it but now my window are seldom perfectly clean. Every time I roll it down and up it brings up just a little streak.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

OK so my gummi stift is coming today in the mail. i cant even pronounce it - so someone please explain how i use it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the gummi pflege stick? its an bottle w/ a foam applicator top. i forget, but you gotta push down on the tip to get the liquid to come out, then apply to the seals.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

yeah i havent even opened the box, but i want my door chatter to go away. im just not sure where to apply it. can anyone help me?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

open your door(s) then apply to the black rubber seals around your inside door frames. i also applied it to the ones under the hood and inside the trunk door too.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

ok so dont apply it to the rubber on top of the door ?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You mean the outside rubber trim? You can. Its really just a rubber conditioner. It won't hurt it.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

and this crap actually will fix my problem. crazy!!! i feel like im falling into an as seen on tv trap. oh well - will give it a shot.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

thread revival friday

http://www.worldimpex.com/parts/genuine-part-lubricant-krytox_208169.html

this is what you need


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Did this work? My ls430 has the same issue and it drives me nuts


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Chiropractor JW said:


> Did this work? My ls430 has the same issue and it drives me nuts


this worked. It needs to be squeezed on and then spread with a gloved finger and allowed to dry on a warm day prior to closing windows. Be aware that window streaking will occur until all dry and absorbed. It also takes time to absorb so a couple days is needed to have it take full effect


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rattles!!!!!


----------

